# الاقسام المريخية > منتدى اندراوس ايداهور للاعبي المريخ >  >  المخنوق يموت كروياً بس وكفاية الي هنا وبلاش حضري !!

## مرهف

*




وقال الحضري في تصريحات تلفزيونية "أنا مخنوق في السودان ولم يتم معاملتي بهذا الشكل في أي مكان في العالم".



ومن الذي أوهم هذا الفاشل انه سيتم فرش 
الورد اليه من مقر سكنه حتي مكان التدريبات ؟!
بل من الذي أوهمه بأن الحسناوات سيحملنه من مقر سكنه
حتي مكان التدريبات ؟!
بل من أوهمه بانه سيكون الملك وان البقية مجرد رعاة؟!
بل من الذي يوهمه بانه متي ما اراد ان يرحل سيرحل 
ومتي ما اراد ان يفعل فعل؟؟
الحضري يربطه مع هذا المجلس الكسيح الفاشل 
عقد فقط
فلماذا لا يتمسك هذا المجلس الفاشل ببنود العقد
وبل لماذا يدعون هذا المنفلت بالتطاول دائماً بالتصريحات المستفزة ؟!
..
مجلس السجم والرماد جعل المريخ اصغر من حبة السمسم
مجلس الفشل ومجلس الخيبة ومجلس التهاون 
خصم من رصيد المريخ الكثير
وجعله العوبة في يد بعض الرعاع
..
الله يحلنا منك يا مجلس الانكسار
...

*

----------


## yassirali66

*




من الذي أوهم هذا الفاشل انه سيتم فرش 
الورد اليه من مقر سكنه حتي مكان التدريبات ؟!



نحن من اعطاة الفرصه يامرهف
عندما  سافر الي القاهره واصيب
حارس المريخ
حينها ترجاه الجميه ليكون حضورا
في المباراه....دون توقيع اي عقوبه عليه
فقال
الكبير كبير
من حينها اصبح يفعل ما يحلو له
هذا هو حضري الاهلي الذي تنكر عليه
ولكن حين عاد للاهلي وبكي وتوسل
لم تجدي دموع التماسيح مع زعماء الاهلي
بل انطبقت علي مجلس المريخ
*

----------


## صخر

*تحياتي 
انا خايف بعد دا اجيك واحد اقول ليك المريخ محتاجه 
وكل تصرحاته السابقة تذروها الرياح
                        	*

----------


## كشه الدولى

*ياوجعى وياوجعى 
نراهن نراهن 
تأديب البلحى ده مقابل 
الدورى والكأس 
فليذهبن غير مأسوفين عليهن
لكن جنس مرمطه مرمطها لينا هذا الحضرى
ماشفناها
*

----------


## سودان المريخ

*




الحضري يربطه مع هذا المجلس الكسيح الفاشل 
عقد فقط
فلماذا لا يتمسك هذا المجلس الفاشل ببنود العقد



بس يظهر العصمة فى يد الحضرى
*

----------


## najma

*الله يخارجنا من هذا الحضري النحس
                        	*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*لا لمرمطة كرامة المريخ على يد هذا المتلاعب ..
على مجلس الخنوع المريخ التمسك ببنود العقد فقط ولتحرق روما بما فيها ..
كـــــــــــــــــــــفاية اهانة لاسم المريخ الكيان ...
*

----------


## الأبيض ضميرك

*يا جماعه بالراحه على المجلس
الى الآن المجلس يمسك بكل اوراق اللعب
فالننتظر حتى نرى نهاية اللعبة !!
*

----------


## معتز المكى

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مرهف
					

ومن الذي أوهم هذا الفاشل انه سيتم فرش 
الورد اليه من مقر سكنه حتي مكان التدريبات ؟!




 

نحن من أوهمه...
نحن من صوره بطلا" عند تسجيله..!!
نحن من جعله منقذا" للمريخ ....
نحن من اعطيناه وهم البطولة
عندما خرجت الجماهير إحتفالا" وصخبا" عند تسجيله...

نحن..
نحن..
نحن...


نحن من نجعل من الاخرين فوقا" للمريخ


ونحن من ساندنا هذا المجلس
*

----------


## عمادالدين طه

*بعد قلة ادبو دي كلها بكره بيرجع ويلعب ذي ماحصل حاجة وعينكم تشوف ..مش عملها قبل كدة ومرت مرور الكرام.
اذا واحد طالع يحنس والتاني نازل يحنس في البلحي زي مايقولوا ...ليهو حق..


تخريمة
بالمناسبة البلحي دي يعني شنو .. كان ما غلطان سمعت بيها ايام مشكلة بلة جابر مع البدري ... مقصود بيها الحلبي ولا شي تاني
*

----------


## mohammed_h_o

*المشكلة ليست في الحضري ومشاكلة
فالجميع كان يعرف ويتوقع أن يتمرد الحضري على المريخ
بل الكثير راهن على ذلك

المشكلة مش في الحضري ...
المشكلة فينا ... متى نتعظ ؟؟
*

----------

